# 2015 Post Your Wyndham Resort Maintenance Fees Thread



## Vacationfuntips

2015 Wyndham HOA Maintenance Fees are out and are posted at www.myclubwyndham.com 
You can view maintenance fees on the website under the category *MY MEMBERSHIP* -  click on *Financial Services*.  Step 2, click on  *Club Wyndham Plus Assessments*.  Step 3, click on* Printed Statements* to view.  Look for the *11/30/14* *Statement Print Date* and Step 4, click *View/Download* to view yours. You will see your *2015 Annual Club Wyndham Plus Assessment Summary*.  Look for *Column 5  - HOA Rate Per 1,000 Points.  * 

**Notice that the minimum Program Fee has *Increased by $10* compared to the 2014 minimum.  The rate per 1000 points remains the same.  Wyndham charges whichever is greater.
Note that: The rate used in calculating the program fee is based upon the total points allocated to a member and not individual contracts.

Previous thread with Maintenance fees for Reference purposes: 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201233

Please Post Using this format  - there is no need to post your actual maintenance fees that you pay - just the rate for the resort
*
(rate per 1,000 pts)*

*2015 RESORT NAME _________*?
Maintenance Fees* ______*?
Reserve Fund _______?
Property Tax _____ ?
TOTAL *$ ______ + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)*


***Program Fee *
*Members with PlusPartners $0.57 per 1000 pts* *or a minimum Program Fee charge of $147.00 *whichever is greater
M*embers without PlusPartners $0.55 per 1,000 pts or a minimum Program Fee of $128.00 *whichever is greater

Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve *$0.63 per 1,000 pts* *for the first  million *then *$0.57 per $1,000 points* for the remaining points owned  under the membership
*Totals with both the Maintenance Fees & the Program Fee Combined*


Cynthia T.


----------



## Vacationfuntips

*Wyndham Smoky Mountains*

*2015 Wyndham Smoky Mountains (rate per 1,000 pts)*
Maintenance Fees* $3.52*
Reserve Fund *$0.92*
Property Tax *$0.11*
TOTAL *$4.55 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)*

*Per 1000 points*:
*Without PlusPartners* it comes out to *$5.10*

*With plus partners* it comes out to* $5.12*

*For Presidential Reserve* it is *$5.18 for the 1st million points*  after that you add* $5.12* *for the remaining points* that you  have in your acct.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Vacationfuntips

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

*2015 Wyndham Bonnet Creek (rate per 1,000 pts)*
Maintenance Fees* $3.98*
Reserve Fund *$0.30*
Property Tax *$0.70*
TOTAL *$4.98 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)*

*Per 1000 points*:
*Without PlusPartners* it comes out to *$5.53*

*With plus partners* it comes out to* $5.55*

*For Presidential Reserve* it is *$5.61 for the 1st million points*  after that you add* $5.55* *for the remaining points* that you  have in your acct.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Myxdvz

I have CWA and it's exactly the same as last year.

HOA Rate / 1000 points:      $4.90
Program Fee / 1000 points:  $0.55

Total:  $5.45/1000 points


----------



## schoolmarm

Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor 2015 (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $2.77
Reserve Fund $0.53
Property Tax $0.45
TOTAL $ 3.75 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)


**Program Fee
Members with PlusPartners $4.32 per 1000 pts or a minimum Program Fee charge of $147.00 whichever is greater
Members without PlusPartners $4.30 per 1,000 pts or a minimum Program Fee of $128.00 whichever is greater

Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve $4.38 per 1,000 pts for the first million then $4.32 per $1,000 points for the remaining points owned under the membership
Totals with both the Maintenance Fees & the Program Fee Combined


----------



## schoolmarm

*Wyndham Sedona 2015 Maintenance Fees*

2015 Wyndham Sedona (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.68
Reserve Fund $0.81
Property Tax $0.15
TOTAL $4.64 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)

Per 1000 points:
Without PlusPartners it comes out to $5.19

With plus partners it comes out to $5.21

For Presidential Reserve it is $5.27 for the 1st million points after that you add $5.21 for the remaining points that you have in your acct.


----------



## Joe33426

*Grand Desert, La Belle Maison, and Bali Hai Villas*

2015 Wyndham Grand Desert (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.56
Reserve Fund $0.67
Property Tax $0.12
TOTAL $4.35 + Add on the Program Fee

2015 Wyndham La Belle Maison (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.78
Reserve Fund $0.85
Property Tax $0.12
TOTAL $4.75 + Add on the Program Fee

2015 Wyndham Bali Hai Villas UDI (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $2.75
Reserve Fund $0.39
Property Tax $0.13
TOTAL $3.27 + Add on the Program Fee


----------



## kev5982

*Wyndham Williamsburg Tamarack*

2015 Wyndham Williamsburg (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.43
Reserve Fund $1.12
Property Tax $0.20
TOTAL $4.75 + Add on the Program Fee

2015 Wyndham Tamarack (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $5.65
Reserve Fund $1.19
Property Tax $0.26
TOTAL $7.10 + Add on the Program Fee


----------



## mnmrsjjp

*Canterbury*

2015 Wyndham Canterbury (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees: $2.51   
Reserve Fund: $0.34  
Property Tax: $0.40  
Total HOA Fee: $3.25


----------



## puppymommo

*Williamsburg Kingsgate EOY*

Williamsburg Kingsgate EOY 

Maintenance Fees:  $3.34 
Reserve Fund:        $1.03  
Property Tax:         $0.20  
Total HOA Fee:       $4.57

Plus program fee


----------



## markb53

*Panama City Beach*

Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fees: $3.18
Reserve Fund: $.50
Property Tax: $0.14
Total HOA Fee: $3.82

Plus program fee


----------



## Free2Roam

*2015 Wyndham Palm Aire *
Maintenance Fees $4.41
Reserve Fund $1.04
Property Tax $0.22
Total: $5.67

*2015 Wyndham Royal Vista *
Maintenance Fees $4.37
Reserve Fund $1.04
Property Tax $0.46
Total: $5.87

*2015 Grand Desert *(the phase not reported above)
Maintenance Fees $3.58
Reserve Fund $0.68
Property Tax $0.15
Total: $4.41

*2015 Wyndham Nashville *
Maintenance Fees $4.44
Reserve Fund $1.22
Property Tax $0.33
Total: $5.99

*2015 Wyndham Cypress Palms*
Maintenance Fees $4.02
Reserve Fund $1.25
Property Tax $0.59
Total: $5.86


----------



## scootr5

puppymommo said:


> Maintenance Fees:  $3.34
> Reserve Fund:        $1.03
> Property Tax:         $0.20
> Total HOA Fee:       $4.57
> 
> Plus program fee






markb53 said:


> Maintenance Fees: $3.18
> Reserve Fund: $.50
> Property Tax: $0.14
> Total HOA Fee: $3.82
> 
> Plus program fee



Would you mind perhaps putting the resort name/phase in the body of your post rather than the thread title? If you're reading on a mobile device using tapatalk or  forumrunner you don't see thread titles so you have no idea what resort you're talking about. it's only when people look via an actual web browser that they're visible.

Thanks!


----------



## Richardsdeals

*Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade*

2015 Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $4.14
Reserve Fund $1.36
Property Tax $0.05
TOTAL $5.55 + **Add on the Program Fee


----------



## Richardsdeals

*Wyndham Pagosa*

2015 Wyndham Pagosa (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.28
Reserve Fund $0.30
Property Tax $0.05
TOTAL $3.63 + **Add on the Program Fee


----------



## A.Win

2015 Wyndham Royal Gardens (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.50
Reserve Fund $0.51
Property Tax $0.30
Local Tax $0.20
TOTAL $4.51 + **Add on the Program Fee

This is an increase from $4.21 and $4.08 in the prior 2 years.


----------



## thelows

*Fairfiel Harbour, Cypress Palms, Westwinds*

*Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Harbour  *
 rate per 1,000 pts  (converted Fixed Week)

Maintenance Fees: $5.30
Reserve Fund: $0.25
Property Tax: $0.10
Total         $5.65  +  Program Fee 



*Wyndham Cypress Palms  *
rate per 1,000 pts 
Maintenance Fees:  $4.02 
Reserve Fund:  $1.25 
Property Tax:  $0.59 
Total HOA Fee: $5.86 +  Program Fee



*Wyndham Myrtle Beach  (Westwinds)*
Maintenance Fees:  $5.62
Reserve Fund:  $1.75
Property Tax: $0.36 
Total HOA Fee:  $7.73 +  Program Fee


----------



## mnmrsjjp

Wyndham Canterbury San Francisco



mnmrsjjp said:


> 2015 Wyndham Canterbury (rate per 1,000 pts)
> Maintenance Fees: $2.51
> Reserve Fund: $0.34
> Property Tax: $0.40
> Total HOA Fee: $3.25



My original post was not correct.
Maintenance Fees:  $2.57
Reserve Fund:  $0.36
Property Tax:  $0. 37
Total HOA Fee:  $3.30


----------



## Marcia3641

*2015 Wyndham Ocean Walk*

2015 Wyndham Ocean Walk (rate per 1,000 pts)

Maintenance Fees $4.23
Reserve Fund $0.80
Property Tax $0.51
TOTAL $5.54  + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)


This is an increase from $5.45 and $5.26 in 2014 and 2013, respectively.

**Program Fee, Per 1000 points:
Without PlusPartners it comes out to $5.58
With plus partners it comes out to $5.60

With Presidential Reserve it come out to $5.66 per 1,000 points for the first 1 million points, then $5.60 per 1,000 points for the remaining points owned under the membership.


----------



## spackler

Richardsdeals said:


> 2015 Wyndham Pagosa (rate per 1,000 pts)
> Maintenance Fees $3.28
> Reserve Fund $0.30
> Property Tax $0.05
> TOTAL $3.63 + **Add on the Program Fee



That's the cheapest I've seen for Pagosa.


----------



## Bigrob

spackler said:


> That's the cheapest I've seen for Pagosa.



Biennial, maybe? Me too, I don't think that could be an annual rate.


----------



## pacodemountainside

*Wyndham AVP*

1   BR floating week   $700.54  equivalent 140K points or $5.00 /  1,000

No breakdown

No  POA fee


----------



## Richardsdeals

Maybe my math is off.  Here is what my Assessment states on the website.....:

Contract Type: Fixed Week (F/W)
Points: 154,000
Total HOA Fee
Maintenance Fees: $505.45
Reserve Fund: $46.06 
Property Tax: $7.27 
Total HOA Fee: $558.78 

Contact your Property Management for the Condo Association Budget
Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57
Program Fee: (154,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $87.78 
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $569.44 + $87.78 = $657.22 
* Monthly Fee: $657.22 / 12 = $54.77 

* Your Account Payment Frequency


----------



## Pietin

*Wyndham Pagosa *
Maintenance Fees: $3.89 
Reserve Fund: $0.97 
Property Tax:  $0.10 
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.96 Plus **Add on the Program Fee

*Wyndham Cypress Palms  *
Maintenance Fees:  $3.90 
Reserve Fund:  $1.17  
Property Tax:  $0.68 
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.75 Plus **Add on the Program Fee

*Wyndham Williamsburg* 
Maintenance Fees:  $3.34 
Reserve Fund:  $1.03 
Property Tax:  $0.20  
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.57 Plus **Add on the Program Fee

*Star Island  *
Maintenance Fees:  $3.67 
Reserve Fund:  $0.99  
Property Tax:  $0.53 
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.19 Plus **Add on the Program Fee

*Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier *
Maintenance Fees:   $4.49 
Reserve Fund:   $0.69  
Property Tax:  $0.58 
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.76 Plus **Add on the Program Fee

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.55


----------



## ricknhsv

Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Majestic Sun  (Destin, FL)

154,000 Points

Maintenance Fees:  $4.68          Total: $720.72
Reserve Fund:        $0.82          Total: $126.28
Property Tax:         $0.19          Total: $29.26
TOTAL:                  $5.69


----------



## spackler

mnmrsjjp said:


> 2015 Wyndham Canterbury (rate per 1,000 pts)
> Maintenance Fees: $2.51
> Reserve Fund: $0.34
> Property Tax: $0.40
> Total HOA Fee: $3.25



I think that's the same as last year, correct?


----------



## spackler

*Williamsburg Kingsgate* Annual Converted Week (per 1,000 points)

Maintenance Fees:     $3.02
Reserve Fund:           $0.91
Property Tax:            $0.18
*Total HOA Fee:          $4.11*

Plus program fee


----------



## mnmrsjjp

spackler said:


> I think that's the same as last year, correct?




You are correct, that is last year's.  I posted a correction, post #18.


----------



## jebloomquist

*Total 2015 Annual Payment Amount Per 1000*

*Total 2015 Annual Payment Amount Per 1000:

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas F/W *
Maintenance Fees  $2.54
Reserve Fund  $0.56
Property Tax  $0.09
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $3.75

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas UDI *
Maintenance Fees  $2.75
Reserve Fund  $0.39
Property Tax  $0.13
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $3.84

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas AFLO *
Maintenance Fees  $2.94
Reserve Fund  $0.57
Property Tax  $0.10
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.17

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas AFLO* 
Maintenance Fees  $2.97
Reserve Fund  $0.63
Property Tax  $0.10
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.27

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas AFLO *
Maintenance Fees  $3.10
Reserve Fund  $0.60
Property Tax  $0.10
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.37

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas AFLE *
Maintenance Fees  $3.10
Reserve Fund  $0.60
Property Tax  $0.10
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.37


2015 RESORT NAME Sedona *
Maintenance Fees  $3.68
Reserve Fund  $0.81
Property Tax  $0.15
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $5.21


2015 RESORT NAME Smoky Mountains *
Maintenance Fees  $3.58
Reserve Fund  $0.99
Property Tax  $0.11
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $5.25


2015 RESORT NAME Fairfield Harbour *
Maintenance Fees  $4.20
Reserve Fund  $0.12
Property Tax  $0.09
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.98


2015 RESORT NAME Panama City Beach *
Maintenance Fees  $3.18
Reserve Fund  $0.50
Property Tax  $0.14
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.39


2015 RESORT NAME Branson @ The Meadows*
Maintenance Fees  $4.38
Reserve Fund  $1.20
Property Tax  $0.10
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $6.25


2015 RESORT NAME Patriots' Place *
Maintenance Fees  $3.37
Reserve Fund  $1.28
Property Tax  $0.19
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $5.41

2015 RESORT NAME Patriots' Place *
Maintenance Fees  $3.43
Reserve Fund  $1.31
Property Tax  $0.19
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $5.50


2015 RESORT NAME Pagosa *
Maintenance Fees  $4.61
Reserve Fund  $0.76
Property Tax  $0.09
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $6.04

2015 RESORT NAME Pagosa *
Maintenance Fees  $4.62
Reserve Fund  $1.06
Property Tax  $0.08
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $6.33


2015 RESORT NAME Canterbury *
Maintenance Fees  $2.57
Reserve Fund  $0.36
Property Tax  $0.37
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $3.87


2015 RESORT NAME Angel Fire* 
Maintenance Fees  $3.07
Reserve Fund  $0.00
Property Tax  $0.00
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $3.64


2015 RESORT NAME Grand Desert *
Maintenance Fees  $3.56
Reserve Fund  $0.67
Property Tax  $0.12
Program Fee  $0.57
*TOTAL   $4.92
*


----------



## Raquella

Vacationfuntips said:


> 2015 Wyndham HOA Maintenance Fees are out and are posted at www.myclubwyndham.com
> You can view maintenance fees on the website under the category *MY MEMBERSHIP* -  click on *Financial Services*.  Step 2, click on  *Club Wyndham Plus Assessments*.  Step 3, click on* Printed Statements* to view.  Look for the *11/30/14* *Statement Print Date* and Step 4, click *View/Download* to view yours. You will see your *2015 Annual Club Wyndham Plus Assessment Summary*.  Look for *Column 5  - HOA Rate Per 1,000 Points.  *
> 
> **Notice that the minimum Program Fee has *Increased by $10* compared to the 2014 minimum.  The rate per 1000 points remains the same.  Wyndham charges whichever is greater.
> Note that: The rate used in calculating the program fee is based upon the total points allocated to a member and not individual contracts.
> 
> Previous thread with Maintenance fees for Reference purposes:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201233
> 
> Please Post Using this format  - there is no need to post your actual maintenance fees that you pay - just the rate for the resort
> *
> (rate per 1,000 pts)*
> 
> *2015 RESORT NAME _________*?
> Maintenance Fees* ______*?
> Reserve Fund _______?
> Property Tax _____ ?
> TOTAL *$ ______ + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)*
> 
> 
> ***Program Fee *
> *Members with PlusPartners $0.57 per 1000 pts* *or a minimum Program Fee charge of $147.00 *whichever is greater
> M*embers without PlusPartners $0.55 per 1,000 pts or a minimum Program Fee of $128.00 *whichever is greater
> 
> Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve *$0.63 per 1,000 pts* *for the first  million *then *$0.57 per $1,000 points* for the remaining points owned  under the membership
> *Totals with both the Maintenance Fees & the Program Fee Combined*
> 
> 
> Cynthia T.



Cynthia, 
   A beginner question for you all...  Why would someone want to know the resort maintenance fees for other resorts?

Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk
Maintenance Fees - $3.33
Reserve Fund - $0.59
Property Tax - $0.24
Local Tax - $0.20
TOTAL - $4.36  (+ Program Fee)


----------



## Roger830

Raquella said:


> Cynthia,
> A beginner question for you all...  Why would someone want to know the resort maintenance fees for other resorts?



I have used this information to help decide which resort to buy for trading purposes.

Quite often the fees reported by sellers are not accurate or are misleading because of the program fee. Even the maintenance fee reported by Wyndham in the estoppel letter doesn't separate the hoa fee and the program fee, so if an owner has a small contract, the minimum program fee of $128 will distort the final number.


----------



## jebloomquist

Roger830 said:


> I have used this information to help decide which resort to buy for trading purposes.
> 
> Quite often the fees reported by sellers are not accurate or are misleading because of the program fee. Even the maintenance fee reported by Wyndham in the estoppel letter doesn't separate the hoa fee and the program fee, so if an owner has a small contract, the minimum program fee of $128 will distort the final number.



Roger, I notice that you own Wyndham Sea Gardens, Ocean Palms, and National Harbor. I don't recall that anyone has listed fees from these three yet. I would appreciate seeing your assessments for these as well.

Jim


----------



## ausman

jebloomquist said:


> Roger, I notice that you own Wyndham Sea Gardens, Ocean Palms, and National Harbor. I don't recall that anyone has listed fees from these three yet. I would appreciate seeing your assessments for these as well.
> 
> Jim



Ocean Palms is Sea Gardens and they are converted weeks so it would be necessary to know what underlying week was converted. 

National Harbor was posted previously at $3.75 on this thread (I think).


----------



## Roger830

We own weeks 4,5,6 at the Hollywood Sands MF a little over $700.

The only reason that we bought Sea Garden Ocean Palms was for week 7, 9th floor, south view of inner coastal and poor man's ocean view. It has the maximum point value for a 1-bed at 140,000. A west view unit with a partial inner coastal view because of a building is 128,000 points.

2015 Sea Garden Ocean Palms
Maintenance Fees $4.72
Reserve Fund $1.24
Property Tax $0.32
Subtotal $6.28
Program Fee $0.55
TOTAL $6.83

2015 National Harbor
Maintenance Fees $2.77
Reserve Fund $0.53
Property Tax $0.45
Subtotal $3.75
Program Fee $0.55
TOTAL $4.30

2015 Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fees $3.18
Reserve Fund $.50
Property Tax $0.14
Subtotal $3.82
Program Fee $0.55
TOTAL $4.37


----------



## Raquella

Thanks Roger!


----------



## Vacationfuntips

Raquella said:


> Cynthia,
> A beginner question for you all...  Why would someone want to know the resort maintenance fees for other resorts?
> 
> Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk
> Maintenance Fees - $3.33
> Reserve Fund - $0.59
> Property Tax - $0.24
> Local Tax - $0.20
> TOTAL - $4.36  (+ Program Fee)




I think it is important to have an updated Wyndham database of the resorts and their maintenance fees.

When considering a future purchase, the maintenance fees should be factored into the equation.  It is also helpful to some to compare the costs that have changed year to year.  If you own at more than one resort, you can compare the average fees. 

Not all Wyndham resorts are equal in fees, point charts, quality and vacation type.

It is better to know as much as you can before making a buying decision.

Read the online Wyndham directory too, it is very helpful.

Keep reading here on Tug BBS.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## Raquella

Thanks Cynthia. You all have been so kind to respond to my questions. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Vacationfuntips

Raquella said:


> Thanks Cynthia. You all have been so kind to respond to my questions. I really appreciate it!



Raquella,

You are most welcome!

I hope we will have a great database here on Tug BBS. 

Keep on posting... 

Cynthia T.


----------



## Xcalibur

*bali hai*

2015 RESORT NAME Bali Hai Villas 
Maintenance Fees $3.26
Reserve Fund $0.60
Property Tax $0.10
Program Fee $0.57
TOTAL $4.53

2015 RESORT NAME Kona Hawaiian
Maintenance Fees $4.76
Reserve Fund $0.97
Property Tax $0.40
Program Fee $0.57
TOTAL $6.70


----------



## Xcalibur

2015 RESORT NAME Kona Hawaiian

Maintenance Fees $4.76
Reserve Fund $0.97
Property Tax $0.40
Program Fee $0.57
TOTAL $6.70


----------



## Xcalibur

btw, i found the rates went up quite a bit more this year than last for both KRH and BHV... any thoughts?


----------



## DWillar

2015 Wyndham Resort at *Fairfield Glade (TN)*
Maintenance Fees $3.82
Reserve Fund $1.01
Property Tax $.046
*TOTAL $4.88 + Program Fee = $5.71 per 1000*


----------



## Xcalibur

2015 National Harbor
Maintenance Fees $2.87
Reserve Fund $0.57
Property Tax $0.47
Subtotal $3.91
Program Fee $0.57
TOTAL $4.48


----------



## spackler

Xcalibur said:


> 2015 National Harbor
> Maintenance Fees $2.87
> Reserve Fund $0.57
> Property Tax $0.47
> Subtotal $3.91
> Program Fee $0.57
> TOTAL $4.48



Wonder why these are different numbers than what's given in post #5; are there different HOA's?


----------



## HudsHut

I would like to see Old Town Alexandria and Oceanside Pier, if anyone out there owns either of those.
Thank you.


----------



## comicbookman

hudshut said:


> I would like to see Old Town Alexandria and Oceanside Pier, if anyone out there owns either of those.
> Thank you.



Wyndham Old Town Alexandria 
Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.15
Maintenance Fees: $4.06 
Reserve Fund: $0.65 
Property Tax: $0.44
Total HOA Fee: $5.15 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57


----------



## Roger830

spackler said:


> Wonder why these are different numbers than what's given in post #5; are there different HOA's?



In post #34, I reported the same figures as post #5 for National Harbor. 

Udi deeds that I have seen specify a group of units. Perhaps some groups have higher fees than others.


----------



## ausman

spackler said:


> Wonder why these are different numbers than what's given in post #5; are there different HOA's?



Could be due to a Presidential membership. They have slightly higher costs.


----------



## dansimms

*NYC Question*

Good morning!  The NYC property caught my eye.  Looks like ideally I would need about 500,000 points.  Was wondering what that would amount to in maintenance fees?  I own in the Marriott system, but would love something in NYC for 3 two night stays a year, since I live close.  My guess is that with taxes it would run about $3,000 a year.  Are these available on resale? If so, does Wyndham hit you with junk fees on top of it?  Is Wyndham RCI or II ? Thanks!


----------



## jebloomquist

dansimms said:


> Good morning!  The NYC property caught my eye.  Looks like ideally I would need about 500,000 points.  Was wondering what that would amount to in maintenance fees?  I own in the Marriott system, but would love something in NYC for 3 two night stays a year, since I live close.  My guess is that with taxes it would run about $3,000 a year.  Are these available on resale? If so, does Wyndham hit you with junk fees on top of it?  Is Wyndham RCI or II ? Thanks!



Here are the point requirements for Wyndham Midtown 45 at New York City. 

________________________________________________UNIT TYPE							
___________________________________Studio________1 BR Deluxe_____1 BR Presidential___2 BR Presidential	
Season____Weeks ____Nights									
Prime______1-52_____Fri-Sat__________70,000__________90,000________110,000_________140,000____ Per Night
___________________Sun-Thur________ 42,000__________54,000_________66,000__________84,000
___________________Full Week________ 350,000________150,000________ 550,000________ 700,000____Per Week

If you are looking for weekdays and are happy with a studio, your 3 2 night stays will require 3 x 2 x 42,000 = 252,000 points. If on the other hand, you want weekends in a 1 BR Presidential, it will require 3 x 2 x 110,000 = 660,000 points.

You should be able to find a resale contract at a different Wyndham resort for a annual maintenance fee of $6.00 per 1000 points. Or you could try a Club Wyndham Access contract. So, the annual fee for the weekday studio would be 252 x $6 = $1,512. The 1 BR Presidential would come to 660 x $6 = $3,960.

An eBay auction Wyndham contract for 300,000 points might cost $2,500 to get started.

Your biggest problem will be finding availability. Your best thing, in my estimation is to see if there are renters who can get discounts. Try that for a year or so before jumping into Wyndham. There are several of us who would make you a great deal.

Also, Wyndham is primarily associated with RCI, since it owns it. There generally aren't junk fees, only occasional assessments if there is some serious damage.

Jim


----------



## dansimms

*Minimum stays*

If there is a 3 night minimum, I could use a 1 BR stay once a year and a 2 BR stay once a year......spaced about 5 to 7 months apart.  Would like to find an owner to rent from on an ongoing basis at a fair cost.  Thanks for the above info! No need for FR or SA nights.


----------



## Bigrob

dansimms said:


> If there is a 3 night minimum, I could use a 1 BR stay once a year and a 2 BR stay once a year......spaced about 5 to 7 months apart.  Would like to find an owner to rent from on an ongoing basis at a fair cost.  Thanks for the above info! No need for FR or SA nights.



The 2BR units are few and far between at NYC... I was lucky enough to get one last summer, but it was just because I knew exactly when they were released into inventory. The 2BR we had was a corner unit and very nice. The 1BR - not so much... faced a much taller building so was dark even in the middle of the day.

As Jim said, the big issue is availability; unless you can plan your trips far in advance, by the time you know when you want/can go, there may be no availability.


----------



## denniston

*Wyndham Royal Vista*

2015 RESORT NAME Wyndham Royal Vista
Maintenance Fees $4.37
Reserve Fund $1.04
Property Tax $0.46
TOTAL $ 5.87 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)


----------



## Arnie

*Royal vacation suites las vegas*

[duplicate post deleted]


----------



## Arnie

*Which One?*



Pietin said:


> *Wyndham Williamsburg*
> Maintenance Fees:  $3.34
> Reserve Fund:  $1.03
> Property Tax:  $0.20
> Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.57 Plus **Add on the Program Fee


Can you tell me which Williamsburg resort this is?
Thanks


----------



## Arnie

What resort is this in Williamsburg? I am looking for MF's on Governors Green.
Thanks
Arnie


----------



## ggraves

*MAINTENANCE FEES: Old Town Alexandria & Canterbury San Francisco*

*2015 Assessments*

*2015 RESORT NAME: Wyndham Old Town Alexandria*
Maintenance Fees: $4.06 
Reserve Fund: $0.65 
Property Tax:$0.44 
TOTAL $5.15 + Program fee: $0.57/1000​
*2015 RESORT NAME: Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco*
Maintenance Fees: $2.57 
Reserve Fund: $0.36 
Property Tax: $0.37 
TOTAL: $3.30 + Program fee: $0.57/1000​


----------



## Free2Roam

Arnie said:


> What resort is this in Williamsburg? I am looking for MF's on Governors Green.
> Thanks
> Arnie


Looks like Kingsgate


----------



## needhelp

*Wyndham Tamarack?*



kev5982 said:


> 2015 Wyndham Williamsburg (rate per 1,000 pts)
> Maintenance Fees $3.43
> Reserve Fund $1.12
> Property Tax $0.20
> TOTAL $4.75 + Add on the Program Fee
> 
> 2015 Wyndham Tamarack (rate per 1,000 pts)
> Maintenance Fees $5.65
> Reserve Fund $1.19
> Property Tax $0.26
> TOTAL $7.10 + Add on the Program Fee



Does any know why is the fee so high at Wyndham Tamarack?


----------



## Ty1on

Arnie said:


> What resort is this in Williamsburg? I am looking for MF's on Governors Green.
> Thanks
> Arnie



Governor's Green:

MF $4.59
Reserve $1.20
Tax .25
Total $6.04 + Program Fee.


----------



## Ty1on

FreeIn2010 said:


> Looks like Kingsgate



Kingsgate is 3.43+1.12+.20=4.75 + Program Fee.  He may be quoting a 2014 MF?


----------



## MaryBella7

PrestonCaldwell said:


> Kingsgate is 3.43+1.12+.20=4.75 + Program Fee.  He may be quoting a 2014 MF?



Kingsgate MF can vary a bit.


----------



## whataboutchris

2015 Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.63
Reserve Fund $1.09
Property Tax $0.22
TOTAL $4.94 + Add on the Program Fee


----------



## scootr5

Not official yet, but it looks like Smoky Mountains proposed budget for 2016 reflects a small 3.5% increase from $4.68/1,000 to $4.84/1,000.


----------

